# One down, several more to go



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice job 1910,
I'm sure the kids will be thrilled with it. I like the stars and planet theme.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## JSBshade (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always had white colored ceilings
I like the dark blue & stars


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

*Another one down...almost*

The master bath is sooooo close! I'm ready to set the toilet and put up hardware (towel bars, etc....) The only hold up is the sink. My wife picked one out online, and when it got here, it was not acceptable (poor quality control.) On top of that, the seller has discontinued the model, so we cant get a replacement. So I am having one made just like it, by a local furniture guy.

Another issue I am having is finding quality hardware (towel bars, etc....) I can't seem to track down a local supplier here in Southern Maine. I don't want to order online without checking it out in person first. I may just bite the bullet end choose from the selection at the local big box xtores.

Anyway, here are a few pictures of the "almost" finished master bath.









The location for the console vanity









The shower/tub combo. Kind of wish now that I had run the tile all the way up to the ceiling. Also wish I had painted the radiator when the room was torn up. Live and learn..









The toilet will go in the alcove behind the shower partition wall.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread.

Very nice work!! Both rooms look beautiful. I especially like the trim in the bathroom. The tile looks great too.

I never thought I'd like a dark ceiling, but that looks awesome with the planets and stars.

Is the wood floor in the bedroom original?

Barb


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

i'm not sure how original the floors are, but it is old, thin strip maple. unfortunately, it is only about 1/4 thick. i don't know how well it will sand and finish, so i have not done anything with it yet.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice job!

What did you insulate the bedroom with?


----------



## AlexMaliver (Jan 29, 2011)

But I think boys room is looking little empty.

Would love to see photo of other side of this room as well.


----------



## twinAK (Jan 31, 2011)

*Excellent!*

:thumbsup: That old house deserves quality work with fine details, and you definitely made it happen! The wainscoting and moldings look great. The lath reminds me of the house I grew up in with horsehair plaster/lath walls and gas lighting fixtures in every room. Good luck on the rest.

Tim


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I am impressed---Fine work and outstanding design---outstanding.--Mike---


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice Work!!


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

*Incrimental Progress*

So,...I had lots of plans for the house this summer. But after waiting all summer for the windows to show up, this is the only accomplishment worth showing off...

It all started when the oil tank started leaking the first time I filled it (shortly after buying the house.) Turns out the bulkhead was hidden away under this deck.










So, I took the deck off to replace the oil tank, and that's when I discovered the rotten sill below the trashed french doors. Whoever put the deck on lagged it hard up to the sil, with no space and no flashing.










Anyway, this project finally filtered to the top this year. I was hoping to do this at the same time I remodeled the rest of the kitchen area, but it just wasn't in the cards right now. But the French door leaked EVERYTHING, and it needed to be taken care of before this winter. So, we decided to replace the French doors with windows, and fix the sil at the same time.

French doors after deck removal. Notice the old doorway next to it covered with a sheet of plywood...









New sil in place.









New wall and windows.


















I used 14'x54" gypsum to minimize joints. I would not do it that way again unless I hired someone else to hang it.









Obviously, my walls are taller than 9' here. But its hidden behind the baseboard, and I can pull it later when I finish working on the floor.









And this is the finished project.

















Except for the floor....
The rest of the kitchen is on the long term remodel plan, but it's at least a year away, so the floor will stay the way it is until then.
And the bulkhead. I just haven't decided whether to replace the whole thing from grade, or cap the existing with a new door, or whether to use steel or cedar.. But for now that piece of PT plywood seems to be holding up ok...


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Coming along very nicely 191,
you're doing a fine job. Quite a before and after effect. Keep it up and let us know how your progress is going.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------

